# DPMS .338



## joeford (Oct 15, 2008)

i need some help! i am looking into a new hunting rifle and decided to go with a dpms .338, but i do not know much about them. is it a good selection, does it have good accuracy, would sombody please give me a little guidance?


----------



## TeamTakeEm (Oct 16, 2008)

The .338 federal is based off of the .308 Win so you can't go wrong with that. Bear, Elk, and Deer are a perfect match and the RFLR-338L is a good light weight semi-auto hunting package. It should shoot about the same 1-1.5MOA as a bolt gun in the same chambering.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have never seen any DPMS .338's on the shelf in my area. If you want to get one for hunting this year you better make sure you can pull one off the shelf or you won't get it until hunting season next year. I ordered my LR-260 in March and haven't seen it yet. Guys on the DPMS website say they have been waiting 9+ months for some rifles.


----------

